# Lateinische Wörter



## jorge_val_ribera

Split from here

Ich finde lustig, dass ein lateinisches Wort eine umgangsprachliche Verwendung hat. Habt ihr andere Beispiele von lateinischen Wörtern, die in so einer Weise benutzt werden?


----------



## Jana337

Servus würde ich ruhig dazunehmen

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Servus würde ich ruhig dazunehmen
> 
> Jana


 
Allerdings. Hier noch weitere:

etw. ad acta legen
etw. de facto bestimmen
dito (selten)

Das ist schwer ...


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Allerdings. Hier noch weitere:
> 
> etw. ad acta legen
> etw. de facto bestimmen
> dito (selten)
> 
> Das ist schwer ...


Gut, aber die sind ganz formell. Gib es etwas wie intus? Etwas, was man in einen Schulaufsatz eher nicht schreiben würde?

Jana


----------



## Ralf

Mir fallen a priori auch nur ad hoc eher formelle Begriffe ein:

a priori (von vornherein)
ad hoc (zu diesem Zweck)
ad libitum (sehr spezifisch und daher selten: nach belieben)

Edit: Mir ist doch noch etwas eingefallen:
Das latenische Wort "locus" (Ort, Platz, Stelle, ...) kann man in der deutschen Umgangssprache als "Lokus" (Toilette) wiederfinden.

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

Zählen denn ...

Substantiv,
Adjektiv,
Verb
etc.

da sie ja nicht mehr in der Originalform auftreten?


----------



## Sabine Teaver

Ja, klar, Whodunit, wuerde ich schon sagen. Aber Jorge dachte wohl eher an Woerter wie Lokus. Toll, Ralf, ich glaube, genau das meinte er.

Hingegen, die Woerter die manche als "formell" oder "selten" bezeichnen, sind fuer andere fester und oft benutzter Bestandteil des Vokabulars. Wobei wir wieder beim Kontext sind.  Wenn ich weiss, dass das Vokabular der Person, mit der ich spreche, wahrscheinlich Woerter wie ad hoc oder a priori nicht umfasst, dann benutze ich diese Woerter nicht, um a) die Kommunikation/Verstaendigung nicht zu beeintraechtigen und b) auch unter Umstaenden (haengt von der Person ab) meine Gespraechspartnerin oder meinen Gespraechspartner nicht in Verlegenheit zu bringen.

Bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie im Englischen, insbesondere im medizinischen Bereich, fast ausschliesslich (Vorsicht, keine Statistik, beruht nur auf anekdotischer, persoenlicher Erfahrung) lateinische Woerter benutzt werden. Z. B. Gebaermutterhalskrebs: neck of the womb/uterus cancer? No, mostly cervical cancer. Oder Augenarzt vs. ophthalmologist (naja, manchmal auch eye specialist).

Ich hab' manchmal schon das Gefuehl gehabt, dass es mir uebel genommen wird, wenn ich ein Fremdwort benutze.  Aber mit "Lokus" und "intus" passiert das bestimmt nicht so schnell. Vielleicht mit "Bonus" auch nicht. Wenn ich an "Verb" denke, erinnere ich mich an "Tu-Wort." So nannten wir das in der ersten Klasse. Ein Substantiv war ein "Hauptwort." Wie wir ein Adjektiv nannten, weiss ich nicht mehr.

Interessante Frage, Jorge.


----------



## Whodunit

Sabine Teaver said:
			
		

> Hingegen, die Woerter die manche als "formell" oder "selten" bezeichnen, sind fuer andere fester und oft benutzter Bestandteil des Vokabulars. Wobei wir wieder beim Kontext sind. Wenn ich weiss, dass das Vokabular der Person, mit der ich spreche, wahrscheinlich Woerter wie ad hoc oder a priori nicht umfasst, dann benutze ich diese Woerter nicht, um a) die Kommunikation/Verstaendigung nicht zu beeintraechtigen und b) auch unter Umstaenden (haengt von der Person ab) meine Gespraechspartnerin oder meinen Gespraechspartner nicht in Verlegenheit zu bringen.


 
... und c) um nicht selbst noch das Wort erklären zu müssen. 



> Ich hab' manchmal schon das Gefuehl gehabt, dass es mir uebel genommen wird, wenn ich ein Fremdwort benutze. Aber mit "Lokus" und "intus" passiert das bestimmt nicht so schnell. Vielleicht mit "Bonus" auch nicht. Wenn ich an "Verb" denke, erinnere ich mich an "Tu-Wort." So nannten wir das in der ersten Klasse. Ein Substantiv war ein "Hauptwort." Wie wir ein Adjektiv nannten, weiss ich nicht mehr.


 
Wie-Wort. 

Fürchterlich Namen!


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Hahaha, "Lokus". Ich kannte das Wort überhaupt nicht! 



			
				Sabine Teaver said:
			
		

> Wenn ich an "Verb" denke, erinnere ich mich an "Tu-Wort." So nannten wir das in der ersten Klasse. Ein Substantiv war ein "Hauptwort." Wie wir ein Adjektiv nannten, weiss ich nicht mehr.


 
Tu-Wort, wirklich? Lustig, dass ihr den Namen habt!  Ich kannte schon "Hauptwort", aber "Tu-Wort" hatte ich nie gehört. Hier lernen wir die "normalen" Namen, da sie sehr ähnlich zu den spanischen Namen sind: Verb (verbo), Substantiv (sustantivo), Adjektiv (adjetivo)... 



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wie-Wort.


 
Haha, und wie nennt ihr die Personalpronomen? Wer-Wörter? Bzw. Wen-Wörter, Wem-Wörter, Wessen-Wörter?


----------



## Whodunit

Gar nicht schlecht! 



			
				Brioche said:
			
		

> Personalpronomina = persönliche Fürwörter
> 
> Adjektiv = Eigenschaftswort (Wie-Wort)
> Adverb = Umstandswort
> Akkusativ = 4. Fall = Wenfall
> Dative = 3. Fall = Wemfall
> Deklination = Beugung
> Genitiv = 2. Fall = Wessenfall
> Infinitiv = Nennform, Grundform, Hauptform
> Nominativ = 1. Fall = Werfall
> Partizip = Mittelwort
> Passiv = Leideform
> Präposition = Verhältniswort
> Pronomen = Fürwort
> Substantiv = Hauptwort
> Verb = Zeitwort


 
Nur ein paar Korrekturen und Ergänzungen.


----------



## Whodunit

Brioche said:
			
		

> Wahrig Deutsches Wörterbuch gibt nur Wesfall.
> 
> Nicht nur _Wessenfall_ sondern auch _Hauptform_ und _Wie-wort_ fehlen.


 
Ich kenne es leider nur als Wessenform (1. Klasse), 2. Fall (ab 2. Klasse) und Genitiv (ab 4. Klasse oder so). 

Könntest du eventuell den Link für unser Resources-Thread für dieses Wörterbuch geben?


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich kenne es leider nur als Wessenform (1. Klasse), 2. Fall (ab 2. Klasse) und Genitiv (ab 4. Klasse oder so).
> 
> Könntest du eventuell den Link für unser Resources-Thread für dieses Wörterbuch geben?


 

"Wessenfall" habe ich auch noch nie gehört. Ich kenne nur den "Wesfall".

Das Fragefürwort lautet heute zwar "wessen", doch es hieß ursprünglich "wes" - und daher die Bezeichnung "Wesfall".


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> "Wessenfall" habe ich auch noch nie gehört. Ich kenne nur den "Wesfall".
> 
> Das Fragefürwort lautet heute zwar "wessen", doch es hieß ursprünglich "wes" - und daher die Bezeichnung "Wesfall".


 
Not common, but it exists:



> Der *Genitiv* (von lat. _casus genetivus_ — „die Herkunft bezeichnender Fall“), im Deutschen auch *Genetiv* oder *Wesfall* (bzw. _Wessenfall_), ist in der deutschen Grammatik der 2. Fall.


 
*Source*.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Not common, but it exists:


 

Ist dann vielleicht eine ältere (?!) Bezeichnung... oder eine Neubildung.


----------



## Sabine Teaver

Whodunit, ich lach mich schlapp, genau, "Wie-Wort," so war's.  Mensch, schon so lange her!


----------



## chula

curriculum vitae
carpe diem
cui bono
a cappella
referendum
per capita
post scriptum

Some of them,

            chula


----------



## Whodunit

chula said:
			
		

> curriculum vitae
> carpe diem
> cui bono
> a cappella
> referendum
> per capita
> post scriptum
> 
> Some of them,
> 
> chula


 
Do you speak about German? We only use "a capella" in daily (musical) speech and that is Italian. Furthermore, "post scriptum" is used in German, but we always write P.S. and nothing else.


----------



## macabre'

es gibt noch Bonus
müsste vom lateinischen
 bonus - gut 
stammen, oder?

dann fällt mir noch das Wort
klammheimlich bzw. klamheimlich (pardon, ich kann nicht sagen welche Rechtschreibung richtig ist)
ein (komme aus Osthessen, ich weiss nicht wo es gebräuchlich ist)
das "klamm" bzw. "klam"
würde ich vom lateinischen
"clam"
herleiten, was übersetzt wiederrum 
"heimlich"
heisst


----------



## Jana337

macabre' said:
			
		

> es gibt noch Bonus
> müsste vom lateinischen
> bonus - gut
> stammen, oder?
> 
> dann fällt mir noch das Wort
> klammheimlich bzw. klamheimlich (pardon, ich kann nicht sagen welche Rechtschreibung richtig ist)
> ein (komme aus Osthessen, ich weiss nicht wo es gebräuchlich ist)
> das "klamm" bzw. "klam"
> würde ich vom lateinischen
> "clam"
> herleiten, was übersetzt wiederrum
> "heimlich"
> heisst



Hallo und herzlich willkommen! 

Es ist klammheimlich - ich habe es überprüft. Und der erste Teil entstammt tatsächlich dem Lateinischen. 

Jana


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

macabre' said:
			
		

> klammheimlich .(...)
> das "klamm" bzw. "klam"
> würde ich vom lateinischen
> "clam"
> herleiten, was übersetzt wiederrum
> "heimlich"
> heisst


 
Hehe, heißt es also "heimlichheimlich"?  

Das erinnert mich an diesen Artikel, den ich mal gelesen habe, wo stand, dass das spanische "conmigo" (mit mir) aus dem Lateinischen "cum me cum" kommt...wir sagen also immer "mit mir mit".


----------



## Sabine Teaver

Wie waer's mit "quasi?" Hoere ich oefter in der Umgangssprache als z. B. curriculum vitae.  Kenn' ich nur als Lebenslauf (aber ist ja auch schon lange her; vielleicht hat sich das CV auch schon ins Deutsche eingeschlichen?).


----------



## Tanuki

Hmmm, vor allem die Juristensprache strotzt förmlich for Latein... obwohl ich nur 20%-Jurist bin könnte ich euch wohl mehr oder weniger problemlos unter einer Wagenladung solcher Floskeln begraben.  

 ... und alle paar Jahrzehnte wandert wieder eins der Juristenworte in den Alltagsgebrauch... prominenteste Beispiele sind Sachen wie _"etwas ad absurdum führen"_, oder auch ein Kunstwerk, welches _"eo ipso gar nicht mal schlecht ist"_. 

Aber auch so hat das Deutsche unzählige lateinische/griechische Worte direkt übernommen... leider ist es ziemlich schwer, die Grenze zwischen Fachsprache und Alltagssprache zu ziehen. Ich persönlich zB neige dazu, auch im Alltagsleben immer mal wieder auf ungewöhnliche Worte zurückzugreifen, weil sie ggf. passender und exakter sind.

Aber um wenigstens noch ein, zwei interessante Beispiele zu liefern:
- 'Mea Culpa' hört man doch recht häufig.
- ein Genius Loci, da ist sogar ausnahmweise mal eine echt deklinierte Form drin.
- der Malus, findet sich in jedem Regelheft.
- ein Atrium, die wenigsten merken da noch, daß es Latein ist
- ein Trompeten-Solo, und, und und... oder sollte ich sagen "et cetera"? 

-T


----------



## Whodunit

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Hehe, heißt es also "heimlichheimlich"?
> 
> Das erinnert mich an diesen Artikel, den ich mal gelesen habe, wo stand, dass das spanische "conmigo" (mit mir) aus dem Lateinischen "cum me cum" kommt...wir sagen also immer "mit mir mit".


 
Ja, so ist es. "clam" heißt tatsächlich "heimlich" und uns war das lateinische (hier mit -isch, weil es adjektivisch gebraucht wird ) Wort sicherlich nicht verständlich genug, da hat man einfach noch ein deutsches Wort (redundantly) angefügt.

Nebenbei bemerkt findet sich "mit mir mit" sehr häuig in Satzkonstruktionen wie "kommst du mit mir mit?"


----------



## Whodunit

Sabine Teaver said:
			
		

> Wie waer's mit "quasi?" Hoere ich oefter in der Umgangssprache als z. B. curriculum vitae. Kenn' ich nur als Lebenslauf (aber ist ja auch schon lange her; vielleicht hat sich das CV auch schon ins Deutsche eingeschlichen?).


 
Also ich kenne es leider nur aus dem Englischen und Französischen, im Deutschen habe ich weder CV noch Curriculum Vitae je gesehen. Ich kenne es ebenfalls nur als Lebenslauf.


----------



## Whodunit

Ich habe noch ein paar:

Forum  (bedeutung: Marktplatz)
Post (bzw. post-) (Bedeutung: nach)
uniform/Uniform (von uniformis)
Liter (von litra)
Domina 
Diktator (von dictator)
Disk/Diskus (von discus)
akquirieren (von acquirere)


----------



## macabre'

passt vielleicht zum Thema:

Deutsche Worte, die von lateinischen Worten abstammen kann man folgendermaßen erkennen:

Endung -iv
z.B. aktiv, passiv, kursiv, fiktiv

Endung -ent
z.B. Student, Präsident, Konsument

Endung ismus
z.B. Organismus, Realismus

Endung -tion
z.B. Reaktion, Lektion, Abstraktion

Endung -ieren
z.B. reagieren, gratulieren, diskutieren



Auch wenn es hier nicht ganz reinpasst:
Deutsche Wörter, die von griechischen Worten abstammen, erkennt man folgendermaßen:
sie enthalten:

ein th
z.B. Athlet, Theater

ein ph
z.B. Atmosphäre, Physik

ein y
z.B. System, hymne, mystisch

ein rh
z.B. Rhythmus, Rhetorik, Rhabarber

oder sie enden auf ein -ik
z.B: Logik, Hektik, Optik



dies sagt zumindest mein "Deutschbuch - Orientierungswissen" von Cornelsen. Ist nicht tiefgehend, da auf den Inhalt des Unterrichts abgestimmt, es hat mir jedoch schon einige male nützliche Informationen gegeben.
(Ich denke, die oben genannten Kennzeichen für die Wortabstammungen sind lückenhaft, es gibt mit Sicherheit Ausnahmen. Ebenso sind keine Worte integriert, die andernwegs übernommen wurden z.B: Lokus oder klammheimlich )


was mir gerade zu denken gibt.... gibt es nicht im Deutschen ebenso das Wort "klamm" ?  welches laut meinem Wörterbuch dem englischen "damp" entspricht?
ich meine damit _nicht_ das Klamm, welches eine Gebirgsschlucht mit Gebirgsbach bezeichnet. Das von mir gemeinte "klamm" müsste ein Adjektiv sein (ich war nie gut in Deutsch, ich meine ein Wie-Wort^^)


----------



## chula

Whodunit:

a capella is not italian, its origin is latin.

Post Scriptum is also latin, and it is not only used in german lenguage.


Viele Grüsse,

               chula


----------



## Whodunit

chula said:
			
		

> Whodunit:
> 
> a capella is not italian, its origin is latin.
> 
> Post Scriptum is also latin, and it is not only used in german lenguage.
> 
> 
> Viele Grüsse,
> 
> chula


 
Hm ... I'm still sceptical: Duden says "a capella" is Italian, (and I want to concur, because [almost] all terms in music that are not German are of Italian origin), but I'd like to have Jana's opinion or we can ask that in the Italian forum.

I have indeed never seen post scriptum in German writing yet, only P.S. as in many other languages. I have no idea if one says [pı: 'εs] or [pos(t) skriptυm] in English, at least in German we only use [pe 'εs].

By the way, we're talking about Latin words in German only here.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hm ... I'm still sceptical: Duden says "a capella" is Italian, (and I want to concur, because [almost] all terms in music that are not German are of Italian origin), but I'd like to have Jana's opinion or we can ask that in the Italian forum.
> 
> I have indeed never seen post scriptum in German writing yet, only P.S. as in many other languages. I have no idea if one says [pı: 'εs] or [pos(t) skriptυm] in English, at least in German we only use [pe 'εs].
> 
> By the way, we're talking about Latin words in German only here.


The word "capella" does not exist in Italian. I checked it in Paravia. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> The word "capella" does not exist in Italian. I checked it in Paravia.
> 
> Jana


 
The word we're searching for is "ca*pp*ella", which does exist.

Should we ask that in the Italian forum?

EDIT: Found this:



> *A cappella* music is vocal music or singing without instrumental accompaniment, or a piece intended to be performed in this way. _A cappella_ is Italian for _from the chapel (music)_; the term is due to restrictions on the use of instruments in medieval churches. It is often misspelled as _a capella_, which is not the Latin spelling, or even _acappella_.


----------



## MrMagoo

macabre' said:
			
		

> was mir gerade zu denken gibt.... gibt es nicht im Deutschen ebenso das Wort "klamm" ? welches laut meinem Wörterbuch dem englischen "damp" entspricht?
> ich meine damit _nicht_ das Klamm, welches eine Gebirgsschlucht mit Gebirgsbach bezeichnet. Das von mir gemeinte "klamm" müsste ein Adjektiv sein (ich war nie gut in Deutsch, ich meine ein Wie-Wort^^)


 

Natürlich gibt es "klamm" auch im Deutschen: es bedeutet "ein wenig feucht"; 
Wäsche kann zum Beispiel klamm sein - wenn man sie gewaschen hat und sie zwar eigentlich trocken ist, aber sich noch feucht bzw. kalt anfühlt - dann ist die Wäsche "klamm".
Eine andere Bedeutung von "klamm" ist _ein ängstliches Gefühl haben_. ("Angst" kommt übrigens von "eng", damit ist die Verbindung zu "Klamm" (s.u.) hergestellt).

Dieses deutsche "klamm" kommt aus dem Mittelhochdeutschen und ist eine Neubildung zum Substantiv "Klamm" (Gebirgsschlucht), welches eigentlich sowas wie _eng, dicht_ heißt und seinerseits von "klemmen" abgeleitet ist. Auch das Wort (Heft-)Klammer ist hiermit verwandt.


----------



## nic456

Hallo,

ich habe mich mal umgesehen und inspirieren lassen:

Adlatus

Advent

Advokat

Aktion

Allianz

anno

anti-

a priori

Alibi

auf ex trinken

bi-

bona fide

Bonität

Brachialgewalt

Corpus delicti

die Krux ist…

bis dato

conditio sine qua non

cum grano salis

Datum

Deus ex machina

eo ipso

et al.

ex und hopp

Exempel statuieren

Extratour

Fakt ist…

famos

Fazit

feminin

Firmament

frigid

Gaudi

Glanz und Gloria

id est

impertinent

in natura

in punkto

in spe

in vino veritas

Index

Indiz

inkontinent

Inter-

Junktim

Justiz

Kantine

Kondolenzbesuch

Konkurs

konsistent

Konsul

Kontrakt

Kriminal-

kurios

Kurs

Lex …

legitim

Majestät

Makulatur

Manuskript

martialisch

maskulin

mea Culpa

mein Ex

neutral

Nomen est Omen

Nonplusultra

parat

Parität

Pazifist

potent

Pro und Contra

Quo vadis?

quod erat demonstrandum

Rarität

real

semi-

sic

Status quo (ante)

Stippvisite

summa summarum

Testat

Traktat

Unikum

Usus sein

Vademecum

vakant

vital

vox populi, vox Rindvieh


----------

